# سؤال عن الحديد الطري والحديد عالي الجودة؟



## المهندس عبدالله (17 يونيو 2009)

سؤال للاخوة الكرام

ما هي مزايا استخدام الحديد الطري mild steel و الحديد عالي المتانة high temsil steel في البناءات؟

وما فائدة وجود الكربون و المغنسيوم في الحديد الطري؟

والسلام ختام


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (24 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى الاجابة على سؤالي

رفع


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (2 يوليو 2009)

طبعا في الاستفادة 
للرفع


----------

